# Daisy and Betty



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well, I can't move at the moment! I have two beautiful Cockapoos snuggled up with me on the sofa.  Thought I would update with some more photos starting with some taken yesterday followed by sofa snuggles this evening! I need another Cockapoo! 

Come on Daisy, play with me!



















Peter took these whilst I was on a school run. 



















Finally tonight....










I couldn't move even if I wanted to!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Lucky you 2 lots of cp snuggles they look very happy together i bet colin will be a happy man seeing these pics...

I think cp number 2 will shortly be on it's way


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah best buddies! Sarah there's no doubt now, you have to get number two. 

Colin, hope you're doing ok and not missing Betty too much :hug:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaah Sarah these photos are absolutely gorgeous! So pleased that although Colin will be missing Betty he can see that she is happy which of course I knew she would be with you and Daisy and it is also nice for you to see how happy Daisy would be with Poo No.2 (maybe Colin needs another one now too)  x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Aaaaah Sarah these photos are absolutely gorgeous! So pleased that although Colin will be missing Betty he can see that she is happy which of course I knew she would be with you and Daisy and it is also nice for you to see how happy Daisy would be with Poo No.2 (maybe Colin needs another one now too)  x


Yes! Now we both now how happy our lovely girls would be with another little friend! The mornings are so sweet when Daisy goes straight to Betty's crate. I am not sure who will miss Betty more?? Me, Peter (he is smitten with Betty), the kids or Daisy! x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Welllllll..... I think you should start looking into a playmate for Daisy and Colin for Betty. I did think Peter was smitten as he took such lovely photos of Daisy and Betty together which a lot of men wouldn't have even thought of doing! I am sure the kids will be very happy to have two Poos to play with and Daisy wont be complaining either. Not sure how poor Colin feels though the blonde and black do make stunning photos  x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I need another one too  Not a black one this time, so at least I will have one 'Poo who I can take decent photos of!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I think it is just as hard to take photos of a dark and a light Cockapoo. I try and lighten the photos a bit to see Daisy better but then Betty starts to glow! It would be better if they were a similar colour! I don't mind what colour we have next, if Daisy and my future puppy get along as well as Daisy and Betty do I will be happy.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab photos ..xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Lol I will bare that in mind


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

They have to be the cutest pair. Just love the pics 😄


Jeanie x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow what lovely photos. They do look so settled together, which has to be reassuring for Colin. When I went on holiday is January and left Millie for the first time I was worried. But we got a nice email saying that Millie was happy. Thats all you need to know. Colin gets the bonus of photos too


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah they are just sooo sweet together. Colin you must be so happy seeing this!

I got to see Nacho whilst I was away on Skype and it was just lovely watching him play with Buddy (golden retriever). It put my mind at ease so much.  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such a cute pair!!! just too adorable! and I love the size difference!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have to say I am loving the photo updates..it helps enormously to see that Betty is having such a great time with her new best friend - although it still feels a little weird!! keep 'em coming Sarah!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Colin, I am sure your house must seem empty and quiet! hoping the time goes by quickly for you.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Colin, I am sure your house must seem empty and quiet! hoping the time goes by quickly for you.


You would not believe HOW quiet!! Betty fills my house and my heart !! ( pass the sick bucket!!!)


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Fantastic pics! I agree it can be just hard taking pics of a blonde. I have to do it without any flash otherwise it's just too bright and they end up looking too artificial and washed out. Betty certainly looks lovely and clean - especially with this horrible wet, muddy weather we are having! Colin you picked a good week!! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Colin...you are too cute and I know exactly how you feel!!!


and I agree about taking pics of blonds! Lady always looks crazy yellow if I use a flash!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous pics and so lovely to see how well they are getting on. I'm loving Betty's ladylike (not) sleeping position!!! I often wake up to find my Betty in that position on my bed, it's a lovely morning view!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahahh That is what my husband says when he wakes up and that is all he sees!!! hahahah my Lady is no lady.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

So cute!! I love the pictures of the two of them together - makes me think that Scarlett needs a sibling


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh they look so snug and happy - how lovely - Betty is changing your life - new puppy to fill the gap when she returns to Colin? That is if you can bear to send her back- oooh Cockapoo drama!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> hahahahh That is what my husband says when he wakes up and that is all he sees!!! hahahah my Lady is no lady.


Lol , sorry I misread this and thought you were talking about yourself  

Had to re read to realise you were talking about Lady


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Lol , sorry I misread this and thought you were talking about yourself
> 
> Had to re read to realise you were talking about Lady


Julie, that is very funny!  x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Oh they look so snug and happy - how lovely - Betty is changing your life - new puppy to fill the gap when she returns to Colin? That is if you can bear to send her back- oooh Cockapoo drama!


We will really miss Betty when she goes home and we will always have a special soft spot for her but Colin is 'The Daddy'  The kids adore having her, Peter is smitten with her and Daisy loves having a little friend so it has given us a good insight into what it could be like to be a two Cockapoo family!


----------



## RCall87 (Sep 14, 2011)

Really great pics


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pics, the girls look to be having a great time. Sarah I often use the excuse of being under 2 poos and not being able to move, to not have to answer the phone, or could you just pass me .. cos "I cant move cos I'm under 2 dogs " !!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Lovely pics, the girls look to be having a great time. Sarah I often use the excuse of being under 2 poos and not being able to move, to not have to answer the phone, or could you just pass me .. cos "I cant move cos I'm under 2 dogs " !!!!!


I like your style! 

It is a nice place to be I must admit, laid on the sofa with two gorgeous Cockapoos!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep cant fault it can you x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Lol , sorry I misread this and thought you were talking about yourself
> 
> Had to re read to realise you were talking about Lady


AHHHHH!!!! OMG!!!!! LMAO!!!! too funny


----------

